# Best natural beans you've tried?



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Having tried a lot of different varieties and roasters of late I'm leaning more and more towards natural style beans.

Anyone have an particular recommendations or favorites?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Ethiopian Guji Highland Estate, 2018.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not tried it at home , but had in the cafe and it was a lovley espresso and flat white.

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/products/rocko-mountain-ethiopia


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Batian said:


> Ethiopian Guji Highland Estate, 2018.


 @Batian from a particular roaster?


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not tried it at home , but had in the cafe and it was a lovley espresso and flat white.
> 
> https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/products/rocko-mountain-ethiopia


Yep, had this and it's delicious.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is not your typical "natural" ie ethiopian funk, but is a little different in the cup.

It aint cheap at £14 a bag, but the greens are expensive .

https://thecoffeehopper.com/product/potosi-xo/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is tasty too

https://thecoffeehopper.com/product/hambella-natural/


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

ATZ said:


> @Batian from a particular roaster?


Yes, in this case a very, very particular roaster --------ME!


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Batian said:


> Yes, in this case a very, very particular roaster --------ME!


Haha, fancy doing me a batch? ;o)


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is not your typical "natural" ie ethiopian funk, but is a little different in the cup.
> 
> It aint cheap at £14 a bag, but the greens are expensive .
> 
> https://thecoffeehopper.com/product/potosi-xo/


Look very interesting. Might treat myself for Christmas.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ATZ said:


> Look very interesting. Might treat myself for Christmas.


This is pretty light to be fair , so if you are predominantly using for espresso based drinks, might be a little more of a challenge.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@jeebsy is the "all natural, all the time" coffee man. He may have some recommendations.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you want a big funky natural or a cleaner one? Foundry and Crankhouse always nail the naturals. Crankhouse naturals are pretty much buy on sight.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> Do you want a big funky natural or a cleaner one? Foundry and Crankhouse always nail the naturals. Crankhouse naturals are pretty much buy on sight.


I'm very much enjoying anything funky or boozy currently. Haven't had anything from crankhouse so one to investigate.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Assembly have an El Salvador natural on just now that's super boozy, like apricots and Maraschino


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

El molina El Salvador "irving farm roasters"


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I love a funky natural . . . My last HasBean order seems to back that Up!


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I love a funky natural . . . My last HasBean order seems to back that Up!


 @MildredM any recommendations from that bunch?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ATZ said:


> @MildredM any recommendations from that bunch?


I would say the absolute wildest of that lot is that Nicaragua pacamara. He's had it a few times and it has always been the same! I wouldn't want to drink it morning, noon and night, a cup or two a day is great though


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Always been impressed with James Gourmet naturals. Very competitively priced too.

https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/costa-rica-volcan-azul-natural-process-filter-roast-250g-copy/


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jez H said:


> Always been impressed with James Gourmet naturals. Very competitively priced too.
> 
> https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/costa-rica-volcan-azul-natural-process-filter-roast-250g-copy/


Good shout, they're always solid


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

In the top 3 coffees of the year for me is this year's Ethiopia Ato natural from Long and Short









So sweet, juicy and tasting of strawberry refresher bars. A very clean natural.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> In the top 3 coffees of the year for me is this year's Ethiopia Ato natural from Long and Short
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was just looking at that to send to my recipient for this years Wichteln. Think my memories of the LSOL they produced & your recommendation has of decided it.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> In the top 3 coffees of the year for me is this year's Ethiopia Ato natural from Long and Short
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempted to give these guys a go now as I see they're also offering a natural Honduran as well.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

ATZ said:


> Tempted to give these guys a go now as I see they're also offering a natural Honduran as well.


I tried that too and it's also excellent. Pineapple and papaya nom nom


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> I tried that too and it's also excellent. Pineapple and papaya nom nom


Just ordered bags of the Ethiopian and Honduran. Will report back!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just picked these up from North Star, which sound great.

https://www.northstarroast.com/product/ethiopia-natural/


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Had a fair few of note this year:

Ethiopias: Kayon Mountain is always a maaaad winner, loads of roasters have had it as usual this year. As is Mormora. Both are booze heavy.

Honduras has had a few mental good ones, Norma Iris Fiallos and her mental maragogype lots have been utterly standout and I'm still chompin gat the bit over how good the Curve roasts have been of it.

Even Colombia threw up a few surprises this year, I had a mental Kaizen experimental lot (green samples) that was crazy good and clean but juice heavy.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

So the beans from Long and Short have arrived.

The Ato is a good deal lighter than I'm used to even though I selected espresso roast. Struggling to dial it in on my Duo Temp Pro, may by one for the lever when I pick it up next week.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

A couple of years ago I had a Yirgacheffe Natural from the wonderful people from Kaffa Oslo - it is still in my top 5 coffees of all time, I still think about that coffee regularly. I have yet to find anything come even remotely close (including other naturals from Kaffa).


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

This year's classic natural winner for me was Cat&Cloud Ethiopia Shakiso Natural. A wonderfully executed blueberry bomb, with more funk than booziness resulting in a delicious, full but not heavy cup.

Consistent as heck both as espresso and pourover.

Just had coffee collective Halo Beriti natural as pourover this evening. This might be a late runner for this years title, and is still available.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ATZ said:


> So the beans from Long and Short have arrived.
> 
> The Ato is a good deal lighter than I'm used to even though I selected espresso roast. Struggling to dial it in on my Duo Temp Pro, may by one for the lever when I pick it up next week.


A little more rest for the beans post roasting might help it as well.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> A little more rest for the beans post roasting might help it as well.


Did think that but was excited to try it!


----------



## Nic55 (Dec 17, 2018)

I also love naturals. This roast from Rounton is just fantastic

https://www.rountoncoffee.co.uk/shop-c1/our-coffee-c9/honduras-pedro-joel-fiallos-p146


----------



## Nic55 (Dec 17, 2018)

James Gourmet often has lovely naturals including this one which I have been brewing through a kalita:

https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/costa-rica-volcan-azul-natural-process-filter-roast-250g-copy/


----------

